# Setting up Time Machine w/ Wireless Network(all Mac computers)



## EmeryX (Mar 31, 2009)

First thanks for any help I get. Now here is my dilemna.
I'm using Air Port extreme, connected to a G5 with my Powerbook laptop connected to The G5 wirelessly. All working fine and have been for a year. Just updated to Leopard(everything is up to date) ran Time Machine with my Seagate 750GB external HD(connected to G5) as the the backup and it works fine. But when I try to find Time Machine with my Mac Powerbook through my wireless network, I can't find the Seagate external HD drive. Please help and thanks for reading!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2009)

Well did you setup System Preferences->Sharing and shared that drive to your local network?


----------



## EmeryX (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes i did.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2009)

So you connected the G5 to the Airport Extreme that sharing wireless to your MacBook from the G5? Why?


----------



## EmeryX (Apr 1, 2009)

No, my Airport Express is connected to my G5, and I connect to my wireless net with my Laptop. Now I jut noticed that Time Machine, after the first initial backup of my G5 has been in preparing mode for its next backup for over 12 hours. Also, I now can't get into set my preferences because I can't unlock my preferences(the lock icon won't open)
My impression of the root cause of the problem is that Time Machine is garbage and is more "miss than hit" for most systems. Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2009)

You can always repair a time Machine disk by using Disk Utility. Plus bookmark the page MacOSXHints.com and read their hint  10.5: Repair Time Machine after logic board changes to get an idea on Time Machine and how it works.


----------

